# Goodyear Eagle LS2 tires



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

Wondering if anyone out there with these tires on their EOS have experienced problems. I found one post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3571053 where it appears something was hit.
My situation was a little different. Tires have never been against curb or anything else. Sidewall simply exploded. The whole in the side of the tire was without a doubt an internal to external blow.
Since I have to wait 2 weeks, yes 2 weeks, for a new tire I thought I would check out the internet. So far every review I've found has been from bad to worse. Given the reviews, I find it hard to believe that this is the tire VW would select for this car.
People are reporting bad traction, wet or dry, which I've noticed on dry roads when giving the car a little too much gas.
I'm thinking about replacing all the tires. Not sure what would be the best for great performance, all season (we have some snow) and comfort.
I thought I would check with my fellow EOS owners first. 
Comments, thoughts, problems?
Thanks


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle LS2 tires (lexus1713)*

The reviews on the Tire Rack website indicate the LS2 is one of the worst tires you could possibly purchase. I discuss that a little in this thread....see the 3rd post. I used to always buy Goodyears as a kid (because my Dad always did) but they seem to be the worst with sidewall buldges, and always had crappy traction. After trying several other brands like Continental and Pirelli, I've become a big fan of Yokohama tires. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3289160
By the way, are you driving the black Eos I see all the time around the Clays Mill/Man-O-War/Arrowhead/Brannon Road area?
Also, absolutely stay away from S&S tire (particularly Southland Drive), Ken Towery/Firestone stores, and NTB while you're at it.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 4:26 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle LS2 tires (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I don't understand why VW has selected the tire. Oh well.
I may end up putting 4 news one on it rather than 1.
I don't think it's me, I'm not actually in Lexington. However, I've not seen any other black ones when I've been up there.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle LS2 tires (lexus1713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lexus1713* »_I don't understand why VW has selected the tire. Oh well.


Goodyear was probably low tender.
I don't have much experience with low profile sport tires having been in a truck of one description or another for the last 25 years or so. But my Goodyear experience seems to mirror that of others. I used to run Goodyear Wranglers a lot, I got good wear out of them, but I eventually got tired of not being able to keep them in balance. I suspect separating belts was the problem but Goodyear would never admit to there being a problem.
I have run various other brands, Michelin, Yokohama, Nokian, all of which have performed satisfactorily.


----------



## lexus1713 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Goodyear Eagle LS2 tires (just4fun)*

Looks like Yokohama Avid TRZ is the Standard Touring Tire and Michelin Primacy MXV are the best Grand Touring Tire.
Anyone have thoughts on which one would be the best for this car?


----------

